# تركيب محلول -الالزا- مانع حريق الأخشاب والقماش



## alkam3 (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
إخواني المهندسين سمعت عن محلول يمنع احتراق الأخشاب..بحثت عن التركيب في كل مكان ولم أعرف كيف يتم تركيبه
ارجوا من أصحاب الخبرة إفادتي فأنا طالب في الهندسة الكيميائية وأحتاج لمعرفة كيفية تركيب لهذه المادة
يوجد لدي عينة منها ولدينا مخابر متطورة..كيف يمكنني تحليلها؟؟
الرجاء الإفادة


----------



## alkam3 (24 أغسطس 2010)

ولا رد يا جماعة الخير!!


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل نحن نعالج الاقمشة الطبيعيه بماده تمنع انتشار اللهب مصنعه من التفاعل بين اليوريا والفورمالدهيد وهذه الماده تعالج ايضا الاخشاب ولكن لمجرد منع انتشار اللهب وتوجد انواع اخرى تعتمد على مركبات البروم وايضا الاميدات وللاسف ان اشهر الشركات المنتجة لمركبات البروم المستخدم للمعالجة هى شركة البحر الميت للبروميدات وهى شركة اسرائيليه


----------



## ايهاب غازى (31 أغسطس 2010)

*الى الاخ الفاضل عبد القادر 2*

كل عام وانت فى بخير فى شهرالبركات اعاده الله على الجميع بالخيرات والبركات
ممكن يااخى عبد القادر طريقة تركيب المادة التى تحفظ الاقمشة من انتشار الحريق وشكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

حاضر يا اخى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

عفوا اخى الفاضل فقد خلطت تحت تاثير الصيام بين مانع التجعد ومانع اللهب
تصنيع مانع اللهب بطريقة بانكروفت
محلول يوريا 50% ويضاف اليه حامض فوسفوريك 18,4% ونحصل عل نتائج افضل باضافة فورمالدهيد
ببساطة نحن نصنعها باذابة اليوريا الحبيبات فى الفوسفوريك 1:1
وتوجد مادة اخرىاسمها
tetra chlorohydroxy methyl phosphonium chlorid


----------



## حلم محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> حاضر يا اخى


عودا حميدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى خالد


----------



## mhassanien (11 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام الله عليكم و رحمته و بركاته ... فهذه المادة من إختراع أحد المخترعين المصريين هو المهندس جمال ندا ولا أظن أنه سيعطيكم التركيبة لأنها تمثل لقمة العيش له و الله الرزاق ... أرجوا أن لا أكون قد خالفت تعليمات المنتدى بردي


----------



## خالد ندا (10 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا خالد ندا
ابن البشمهندس جمال ندا مخترع مادة الزا مانعة الاشتعال نهائيا
وهو اخترع حاصل على براءة اختراع مصرية ومسجلة فى الاتحاد الاوروبي
وموثق من جهاز حماية الملكية الفكرية


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي عبد القادر2 
ويا سيد خالد 
نحن نفخر بأمثال والدك الكريم والى الامام


----------



## خالد ندا (21 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو حمزه الشامي قال:


> شكرا اخي عبد القادر2
> ويا سيد خالد
> نحن نفخر بأمثال والدك الكريم والى الامام



الف شكر يا بشمهندس "أبو حمزة"
وانا سعيد ان المواضيع اللي انا بشارك فيها بتساعدني اني اتعرف على شخص زي حضرتك 
​


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

عفوا استاذ عبد القادر هل ممكن استكمال التركيبة بأسم الفورمالدهيد ونسبته وهل يضاف ماء والمعالجة بالتغطيس ام الرش ام دهان مع الشكر


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (7 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=216630&page=2#ixzz1il9eoWJC


*عفوا استاذ عبد القادر هل ممكن استكمال التركيبة بأسم الفورمالدهيد ونسبته وهل يضاف ماء والمعالجة بالتغطيس ام الرش ام دهان مع الشكر*​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يناير 2012)

اسف يا استاذ مجدى لعدم دخولى المنتدى منذ مدة طويلة بالنسية للفورمالدهيد انا اعتذرت لانه تركيبة مانع التجعد اقصد الكرمشة وتستخدم مع اليوريا ويكون التشغيل بالغمر اى التغطيس اما بالنسبة لمانع اللهب يكون بدل الفورمالدهيد حامض الفوسفوريك كما ذكرت لكنى لخبط بين التركيبتين واعتذرت لو محتاج اى شىء انا تحت امر اى واحد من الاخوة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يناير 2012)

طبعا يضاف ماء ولكننا لا نضيف اكثر من 10% حتى لا يخف تركيز المحلول فنضطر لاعادة الغمر مرات عديدة ويفضل ترك الخامه بعد تغطيسها فترة من الزمن قبل تجفيفها وفى النهاية المراد من المعالجه منع الاشتعال وليس منع الاحتراق بمعنى ان مثلا الستائر فى المنزل اذا احترق جزء منها يسود ويتفحم ولكنه لا يشتعل ولا ينقل الحريق الى باقى الستارة او الى المنزل وهذا فى حد ذاته شىء جيد والتركيبة مذكورة قبلا وشكرا


----------

